# Gestational Age



## lmcenter (Feb 14, 2011)

What do you use for the first OB visit to check the gestational age?   The office has been using size date discrepancy, but that doesn't seem right since there isn't really a discrepancy.   They are just doing a sono for the first time to check the date.

Thanks!


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 14, 2011)

you would not use size and date discrepancy since it is not docuemted.  You would use the V22.x code and then maybe a V28.3 or V28.4 code IF supported by documentation if not then just the V22.x.


----------



## lmcenter (Feb 14, 2011)

mitchellde said:


> you would not use size and date discrepancy since it is not docuemted.  You would use the V22.x code and then maybe a V28.3 or V28.4 code IF supported by documentation if not then just the V22.x.



thank you!


----------

